# The 180*



## marriageinprogress (Jul 7, 2011)

I have read about people on this forum suggest other members to do the 180. I wasn't sure what the 180 plan was but then my IC also suggested that I give the 180 a try and he gave me literature explaining what it entailed.

Have any of you tried the 180 plan and what was your experience?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It works. Don't modify it or think your modifications make it more reasonable. In the end, you will see that it is most effective. However, there are no guarantees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

What IS the 180?


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

If you do a search of the forums on 180 or Michelle Weiner-Davis, who basically came up with it, you should find some guidelines. It has a lot to do with restricting the amount and types of communications you have with your spouse.

The only potential problem I see with the 180 method is if both spouses decide to use it at the same time. Which could potentially put an end to any and all communications between them.


----------

